# جديد :صلوات الخطوبة والاكليل



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

*** ليتورجيا الخطوبة والزواج *** طقوس كنيستنا القبطية

للقمص بولا عطيه ..


ليتورجيا : 

معناها عمل جماعى، وكل صلوات الكنيسة تعتبر ليتورجيا ( ليتورجيا المعمودية – مسحة المرضى – القداس – الزواج - ....... ) 

ليتورجيا الزواج :-

 منذ أن خلق الله آدم وحواء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى لأنه كان فى فكره تكوين الأسرة، فبعد ان خلق السموات والأرض يقول " وجبل الرب الاله آدم من الأرض ... " ثم حواء أخذها الله من نفس الخلقه الأولى أى من آدم، وليس من خَلق منفصل ليكون هناك وحدانية فيصبح الاثنان جسد واحد ولا ينفصلان عن بعضهما " ليس بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد " 

 ولكن عندما دخلت الخطيه، أفسدت كيان الانسان الأسرى، فبدأ كل واحد يفكر فى نفسه، فعندما سأل الله آدم " هل أكلت من الشجره ؟؟؟ " أجاب آدم " المرأة التى أعطيتنىاياها هى التى أعطتنى فأكلت " ففصل نفسه عن حواء بعد الخطيه. ولكن بعد مجئ السيد المسيح يقول " أريد أن يكون الجميع واحداً كما أنى أنا والآب واحد " فيريد الله كرأس للكنيسه وكرأس للرجل أن يجمع الكيان الأسرى مره أخرى 

فيقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " الرجل رأس المرأه كما أن المسيح رأس الكنيسة " فتكون الأسرة أيقونه للكنيسه 

لذلك : يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم " فإذا أسأت الى سرائر الزواج فإنك تسئ الى الله" 


طقس صلاة الخطوبه•

فما هى الخطوبه فى المفهوم التشريعى للكنيسه ؟؟؟ 

هى ارتباط ولكنه ليس مثل ارتباط الزواج ولكنها فتره ليتفق فيها الاثنان ويختبروا هل 
يستطيعـان أن يستمرا مع بعضهما أم لا، فهى فترة استعداد نفسى لتقبُل الآخر 
كزوج أو زوجه. 

فى صلاة الخطوبه الدبلة الذهب تدل على النقاء ، 
فيرتبطان فى نقاء وان كانت هناك أخطاء قبل الخطوبه فيتوب كل طرف ويدخل فى حياة جديدة. 

 كتابة اسم العريس على دبلة العروسة واسم العروسه على دبلة العريس أى أن كل 
واحد يحمل اسم الآخر. 

 فى الخطوبه يصلى الكاهن ثلاث رشومات على الدبل " بإسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح نعلن خطوبة الابن الأرثوذكسى ....... 

" الثلاث رشومات تشير الى أن الخطيبين مسيحيين يؤمنون بالثالوث القدوس وأرثوذكسيين ليقوم الكيان الأسرى بدون مشاكل لاختلاف الطرفين فى عقيدته. 

 بعد الرشومات تبدأ صلاة الشكر من أجل هذا المشروع. 

 ثم يقوم الكاهن بتلبيس الدبل للعروسين باليد اليمنى لأن اليد اليمنى دليل على العمل والمساعدة، لأن فترة الخطوبه هى فترة استعداد للزواج ومشاركه فى تكوين أسره. 

 ثم صلوات للخطيبين لتذكرهم الكنيسه أن سر فرحهم هو السيد المسيح وتذكرهم دائماً بمحبة السيد المسيح لهم، ومن أجل أن يعطيهم الله محبة بعضهم لبعض. 

 لذلك فالحضور مبكراً يعطى فرصه للخطيبين أن يأخذوا بركة الصلاه. 

طقس صلاة الاكليل 

 يطلب الكاهن الدبلتين ويرشمهما ثلاث مرات قائلاً " نعلن عقد زواج الابن المبارك 
البكر الأرثوذكسى .... على الابنه الأرثوذكسيه البكر.... "

، فهو يعلن أيضاً أن العروسين مسيحيين أرثوذكسيين يؤمنان بالثالوث القدوس وبالعقيدة الأرثوذكسية وسر الزواج وأسرار الكنيسه السبعه، ويكون ذلك أمام المذبح. 

 ثم صلاة الشكر ، فتقدم الكنيسه والعروسين شكر لله من أجل هذا الزواج. 

 فصلاة الثياب ، ( البرنس الذى يرتديه العريس و الحرمله البيضاء للعروس والتىأقرها المجمع المقدس ) فتطلب الكنيسه من أجلهم أن يرتدوا ثياب البر والنعمه. 
والبرنس هو للكهنوت فالعريس بذلك هو كاهن الأسره والمسئول عنها فى جميع الأمور. 

 ثم يضع العريس الدبله فى يد عروسه اليسرى لأنها الآن فى قلبه ومشاعره، وكذلك 
العروسه تضع الدبله فى يد عريسها اليسرى لأنه فى قلبها ومشاعرها. 


 الجزء التعليمى :-

النساء فليخضعن لرجالهن كما للرب ...كذلك يجب على الرجال 
أن يحبوا نساءهم ... ) فلكى تـخضع الزوجه لزوجها عليه أن 
يكـون رأس، أى مدبر للزوجه فى كل الأمور، ويحبها كما أحب 
الـمسيح الكنيسه وبذل ذاته لأجلها وعندما يفعل الزوج ذلك 
ويبذل نفسه لأجل زوجته فهى لا تخضع له فقط بل سوف تطيعه فى كل شئ، وكذلك الزوجه عندما تخضع لزوجها سوف يحملها فوق رأسه ويهتم بها فى كل شئ. 


لا طلاق لهذا الزواج إلا فى حاله واحده هى الزنا، " فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان " 
فلا يمكن دخول عنصر ثالث يفسد هذه الوحداينه. 

 الطلبات :

وفى آخر كل طلبه يجاوب الشعب يارب أرحم هذا كما فى صلاة القداس 

" يا من بارك فى عرس قانا الجليل ... نطلب اليك يارب أن تسمعنا وترحمنا "فبذلك 
تعلن الكنيسه حضور السيد الـمسيح ليبارك هذا الزواج كما حدث فى عـرس 
قانا الجليل. 

وهناك طلبه أخرى لتقديس العروسين من خلال زيت ليلة أبو غالمسيس ( زيت الفرح ). 

ثم طلبه على الأكاليل التى يرتديها العروسين، ليكون لهما أكاليل الزواج عندما يبذل 
هو نفسه من أجلها وهى تخضع له. 

 بعد الطلبات صلاة حلول الروح القدس " كللهما بالمجد والكرامه أيها الآب .آمين " 

" باركهما أيها الابن الوحيد .آمين " 

" قدسهما أيها الروح القدس .آمين " 
وهذه أهم وأقدس اللحظات . 
حيث يصبح الاثنين زوجان بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهما. 


 الوصايا :- 

" والآن وقد حضرتما فى هذه الساعه المباركه قدام هيكل رب الصباؤوت ومذبحه 
المقدس.. وجمعتكما هذه الزيجه ...... " 

تقول الكنيسه هذه الطلبه كوصيه للاثنين، فالزواج ليس للمتعه بل لطلب الذريه 
بطهر ونقاوه وتكون إمرأه واحدة " ويخضع كلاً منكما لصاحبه " 

وهذه أول وصيه للاثنين معاً، وأضاف المجمع المقدس عبارة " ليكن كل منكما أميناً نحو الآخر كقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " ليس للمرأه تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل وكذلك الرجل أيضاً ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأه"(1كو7 :4) وبعدها يوصى كل واحد على حده. 

وصية العريس :

يجب عليك أيها الابن المبارك المؤيد بالروح القدس أن تتسلم زوجتك فى هذه الساعه المباركه بنيه خالصه

" فإن كان قد حدث مشاكل أثناء الخطوبه فشرط الزيجه أن تكون النيه خالصة . " فأنت اليوم المسئول عنها من بعد والديها ، تكون حنون عليها وتسرع الى ما يسر قلبها " . 

" وإن قبلت ما أوصيت به " أخذ الرب ببدك وأوسع فى رزقك ويزرقك أولادً مباركين " ، فهذا الكلام من فم السيد المسيح شخصياً ، فايماننا أن المسيح حاضر من خلال الكهنوت. 

وصية العروسه :- 

[]" وأنت أيتها الابنه المباركه يجب عليك أن تكرميه وتهابيه ولا تخالفى رأيه بل زيدى فى طاعته على ما أوصي به أضعافاً فهو الآن المسئول عنك من بعد والديك- فكما تعاملى والدك باحترام كذلك زوجك..... 

+ تقابليه بالبشاشه والترحاب. 

+ لا تضيعى شيئاً من حقوقه عليك. 

+ وتتقى الله فى سائر أمورك معه، لأن الله أوصاك بالخضوع له وأمرك بطاعته من بعد والديك، فكونى معه كما كانت أمنا ساره مطيعه لأبينا ابراهيم. 

" وإن سمعت ما أوصيناك به " أخذ الرب ببدك وأوسع فى رزقك وحلت البركات فى 
منزلك ويرزقكك أولادً مباركين " 

 الطلبه الأخيره : أن يبارك الله فى بيتهما ويطلب أبونا من أجل حضور الله فى هذا المنزل. 

س1 :

نحن فى فترة الخطوبه أخطأنا ولم نعترف والآن قد تزوجنا فهل نعترف الآن،وهل هذه خطيه؟ ..

ج1- طبعاً خطيه.. وعليك الذهاب لأب اعترافك وإذا كان الاعتراف صعب عليك ممكن الاستعانه بكتابة الخطيه فى ورقه وإعطائها لأب الاعتراف وهو يرشدك طالما لديك توبه. 


س2-

هل يمكن إقامة علاقات زوجيه أثناء الصوم ؟..

ج2- يمكن ترتيب ذلك مع أب الاعتراف حسب الدرجه الروحيه. 


س3- 

أرجوا التنبيه على عدم حدوث حفلات بعد الزواج ؟ 

ج3- هناك قاعات بالكنيسه للاحتفال بها بعد الاكليل حسب ما يليق بعد هذه الصلوات. 


س4- 

زوجتى تريد أن تحتفظ بكل ما تملك من مال ويكون كل شئ باسمها خوفاً من أن 
أصرف شيئاً على أهلى ؟ 

ج4-

لا يوجد شئ اسمه فلوسى وفلوسك ،فالوضع السليم أن يكون هناك مشاركه وعلى 
الزوج أن يُحدث توازن بين الاسرتين ، فكما يهتم بزيارة أسرته وعمل الواجب اللازم يهتم أيضاً بزيارة أهل زوجته وإن كان أحد أفراد الأسره فى احتياج فهذا ندبره مع أب الاعتراف فى كيفية مساعدة هذا الشخص. 


س5-

هل صرح الرسول بولس الزواج من غير المسيحيين ؟

ج5- 

" الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس فى المرأه المؤمنه " – الأسره كانت يهوديه وأحد أطرافها 
اصبح مسيحى فهل نهد كيان هذه الأسره ؟ فلم يرض القديس بولس لكنه لم يصرح 
بذلك فى حالة الزواج الجديد.


س6- 

فى حالة الطلاق لعلة الزنى هل يحق للاثنين الزواج مره أخرى ؟ 

ج6- يصح الزواج للطرف المتضرر فقط الذى يحدده المجلس الاكليريكى.


س7-

زوجتى دائماً تنظر الى من هم أحسن منا مادياً وهذا يجعلها دائماً عصبيه ؟ 

ج7- المفروض أن الزوجه تعرف قدرة زوجها ودخله منذ الخطوبه فلا يمكن الآن أن تعترض 
على دخله والمفروض أن حواء معينه لآدم فهل تعينه أم لا؟ 


س8- نطلب أن تكون الصلوات فى الاكليل بطيئه لنسمعها جيداً ؟ 
ج8- هذا يتوقف على الحضور مبكراً فى موعد الاكليل.

منقول


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى جميلة جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا اسميشال

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادية (20 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يوليو 2009)

فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 


:download:











:download:


عقبال مليون سنة حب ورومانسية وروحانية 
بوجود رب المجد يسوع فى حياتك انت وزوجك 


ويعطيكم اللة كل ما تتمنوا 
حبيت ابارك لك على اول سنة زواج فادية


----------

